# Does this site hold actual racist/anti-semetic/Islamophobic views?



## AF 802 (Oct 13, 2018)

Do you think anyone on this site actually holds all these views, or are we just all memeing?


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 13, 2018)

This will sound like a shit post but soak this in.

Does it matter? It's KF.


----------



## dysentery (Oct 13, 2018)

A site doesn't hold opinions, the people who use the site do. Yeah we're all (for the most part i assume) memeing.


----------



## Draza (Oct 13, 2018)

Who gives a fuck.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 13, 2018)

Depends on which user you are talking to.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 13, 2018)

Why do you ask? You some sort of Iranian Jew nigger or something?


----------



## Audit (Oct 13, 2018)

A&H is literally just /pol/ lite. I'll let you do the math.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 13, 2018)

@Null once killed a niggo for looking at him funny while he was masterbaiting to neko shota in the middle of the sidewalk


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 13, 2018)

some users do, most users are just shitposting


----------



## Audit (Oct 13, 2018)

It's not racist to occasionally promote the genocide of lesser races as long as you call yourself a race realist. Similarly, you're not islamophobic as long as you aren't afraid of muslims. With just a little bit of creative thinking, you can believe whatever you'd like without giving yourself a negative label!


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 13, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Do you think anyone on this site actually holds all these views, or are we just all memeing?


All views and opinions expressed here are genuine and reflect the views of the hivemind to which we all belong.


----------



## eldri (Oct 13, 2018)

Kiwis just hate everyone


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes, kiwifarms and /pol/ are building their own armys to start the fouth reitch


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it's sort of like /pol/ but to a lesser degree.  It started out as shitposting but then newer users came in and thought it's what we actually all believe.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 14, 2018)

No shit, we're racist. You think the guy with a baby Himmler pfp is a member of the John Brown Gun Club?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it started out as just memeing, but then that attracted people who actually held those views. That's how the A&H board turned into just a shittier version of /pol/.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm pretty sure we have at least one poster who is an actual Nazi. 

Do cows who come to post here count? i know theres a few we mock for thier outlandish views.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 14, 2018)

No it doesn’t. Most people here joke but don’t actually hold those views. But of course, every site has people like that. Kiwi doesn’t have a set in stone political or world view, so the likelihood of someone being racist or whatever is probably the likelihood of being one in all other places.


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it's more or less impossible to tell. Some people are assuredly memeing, and some people are assuredly racists. I feel a lot of people just post racist shit because it's the one of the few places in the world you can say things like "Muslims do a lot of suicide bombings" without an angry mob doxing you and getting you fired.


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 14, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Do you think anyone on this site actually holds all these views, or are we just all memeing?


mama mia I hate minorities.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not saying all Muslims are terrorists but all terrorists are Muslims....


----------



## DN 420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## queerape (Oct 14, 2018)

I can't speak for the site as a whole, as people with all kinds of opinions come on here, but I personally don't. I don't it makes much sense to assign a viewpoint to a site as whole because there's usually a wide range.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 14, 2018)

everyone on this site is boomerphobic

shit on boomers for free upboats


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> everyone on this site is boomerphobic
> 
> shit on boomers for free upboats


If we were boomerphobic then we wouldn't have so many people sucking @AnOminous 's micro-dick.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 14, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> If we were boomerphobic then we wouldn't have so many people sucking @AnOminous 's micro-dick.



Technically I'm Gen X.  Also not a meme boomer.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 14, 2018)

Someone probably does. I mean, statistically, it's likely.


----------



## BipolarPon (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes because when a group has bad people in it, it means as a collective we endorse and do the same shit.


----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 14, 2018)

I want all race mixers to be thrown off mount Everest but everything one else can just live there life.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> shit on boomers for free upboats


Can I just mow my lawn in peace?


----------



## Clop (Oct 14, 2018)

You gotta start by defining what the fuck you mean by racism because that word don't mean goddamned shit anymore.


----------



## d12 (Oct 14, 2018)

I assume it's like real life, where there's a small minority of true believers whose numbers are greatly exaggerated by detractors/lefties/(((media)))/etc. The impression I get is that mostly everyone here is a shitposter who I'm sure act differently in real life. Also no darkies pls


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 14, 2018)

It depends on what you mean by racist, anti-Semitic, Islamophobic, etc. At this point, those words don’t really mean anything since they are thrown around so nonchalantly. Also, it’s so subjective as well since depending on who is making the accusations for being these things depends on the accuser’s definition. 

That being said, worrying about things like this online is going to be a losing battle. Regardless, people will say what they want, and due to this being anonymous, you will never be too sure as to who said what.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 14, 2018)

Clop said:


> You gotta start by defining what the fuck you mean by racism because that word don't mean goddamned shit anymore.


Virulent hatred and gross generalizations of racial groups is a good definition and I definitely see that shit on this site all the time.


----------



## Clop (Oct 14, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Virulent hatred and gross generalizations of racial groups is a good definition and I definitely see that shit on this site all the time.



Personally I would define it as willingly making life difficult (including through inaction) for someone else based on qualities they had no part in choosing when they came to this world. Gross generalizations are hilarious in context, less hilarious when shouted from a podium in an angry tone.

I was also asking for OP's definition, though, so it might be a moot point, unless you were also curious if I beat minorities with a cane.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 14, 2018)

With the amount of people who are members on this site, there have to be at least some that are in those categories. However most seem to be shitposting.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 14, 2018)

I thought everyone on here was black.


----------



## millais (Oct 14, 2018)

This is a Christian webzone. No papists allowed.


----------



## millais (Oct 14, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> I'm not saying all Muslims are terrorists but all terrorists are Muslims....


except when the terrorists are with the IRA, in which case they are papists


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 14, 2018)

I would answer your question, but I refuse to provide brute males with anything, let alone information.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 14, 2018)

You know that film, They Saved Hitler’s Brain? Well, it actually happened and then they connected it up to the Internet and here I am.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2018)

This site feels like it’s between Reddit and Voat so it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 14, 2018)

@Shokew is the Grand Dragon of several different branches of the KKK.


Bunny Tracks said:


> A&H board turned into just a shittier version of /pol/.


/pol/ has degenerated into far worse shit. People aren't posting ebony porn while half of the thread screams "NIGGER" in A&H


----------



## OB 946 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's like 90% memes dude. You have some legit nazis and whatever, but I think most people are a form of live and let-live libertarian. You can do whatever you want as long as you aren't hurting someone or something and we can still laugh at you.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 14, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> /pol/ has degenerated into far worse shit. People aren't posting ebony porn while half of the thread screams "NIGGER" in A&H


not yet


----------



## QU 734 (Oct 14, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Do you think anyone on this site actually holds all these views, or are we just all memeing?



Sounds like something a brown person would ask.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 14, 2018)

I hate niggers.


----------



## The Zodiac Killer (Oct 14, 2018)

We're not racist. We're just anti nigger.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 14, 2018)

We need more discussion about whether or not it is true that Blacks have big penises and we need to use interracial porn to find out. If it appears so, we need to find out whether or not those penises are actually real or not by looking really closely at them and compiling screenshots of them.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 14, 2018)

I do.
Im the scary bigot the liberal shill media warned you about.


----------



## wylfım (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes.
Ashkenazi Jews have 115 average IQ. Therefore they are superior to whites, who only have an average 100 IQ.
Hitler had the wrong race.
Give me all the :dumb: :autism: :islamic:


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 14, 2018)

No, it doesn't, and I am the proof.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes it does. And that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 14, 2018)

I hate niggers, kikes, spics, kebabs, europeans, yellows, abbos, redskins, furries, trannies, gays, straights, Christians, Muslims, buddist, Nazis, even fucking zooroasters.


----------



## Dragon Face (Oct 14, 2018)

We have varying ideology and diversity on this site, but, you're expected to be sane with a critical thinking skill and thick skin.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't think so. I have encountered some posters on here who seem to unironically hold such views, but from what I have seen they tend to be mercilessly mocked whenever they attempt to express them sincerely.

I find that the general consensus on this site is one of passive tolerance. We don't care who you are or what you do, but we will mock you if you decide to be cringeworthy about it, or if you take yourself too seriously.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Oct 14, 2018)

No I'm an anti-bully and anti-racist.
also


The Zodiac Killer said:


> anti nigger


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 14, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> I feel a lot of people just post racist shit because it's the one of the few places in the world you can say things like "Muslims do a lot of suicide bombings" without an angry mob doxing you and getting you fired.



I don't really see a whole lot of Christians or Jews or Buddhists doing suicide bombings. Just saying...


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 14, 2018)

A&H is the site's heroin addicted child that the rest of the site doesn't invite to family gatherings.


----------



## queerape (Oct 14, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> This site feels like it’s between Reddit and Voat so it’s hard to tell.


Not quite as left as reddit, not quite as right as voat.


----------



## Shokew (Oct 14, 2018)

There's far too many niggers I hate, myself. Just like any stupid person out there - regardless of color or gender. Especially if they're SJWs.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 14, 2018)

it's obvious OP doesn't know who even runs Kiwifarms. The most red pilled mother fucker on the internet. The lyncher of negros the baker of jews the man who is building the wall by hand.
Matt Jarbo


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 15, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> A&H is the site's heroin addicted child that the rest of the site doesn't invite to family gatherings.



deep thoughts is that kid's deformed twin brother they keep chained in the attic


----------



## Jörmungandr (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm actually a philosemite, but why does it matter? I mean, this site is more focused on discussing exceptional individuals anyway. The few actual political discussions I've seen has also been rather nuanced.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Oct 15, 2018)

Jörmungandr said:


> I'm actually a philosemite, but why does it matter? I mean, this site is more focused on discussing exceptional individuals anyway. The few actual political discussions I've seen has also been rather nuanced.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't consider myself a Nazi because I despise socialism. The fact that Hitler subscribed to a belief created by Karl Marx, a Jew, tells me all I need to know about what a cuck he was. The Nazis and the holocaust were both carried out by a faction of Zionist Jews to to give a reason for the creation of Israel. The holocaust was real but it was a false flag executed by the the Jews. Ever notice that the only Jews that died during the holocaust were anti-zionist leaving none but the Pro-zionist factions alive to create the "state" of Israel? Doesn't that seem a little suspicious? It's pretty obvious that the Nazis were being controlled by the Jews with Hitler as their puppet.

I do agree with a lot of the Nazi's views on race but I personally feel they cucked out way too much. They considered Arabs and Eastern Europeans to be white for example and they considered east Asians to be "Honorary Whites." That's ridiculous.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Oct 15, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Nazi because I despise socialism. The fact that Hitler subscribed to a belief created by Karl Marx, a Jew, tells me all I need to know about what a cuck he was.



"No"



 



Doc Cassidy said:


> . The Nazis and the holocaust were both carried out by a faction of Zionist Jews to to give a reason for the creation of Israel. The holocaust was real but it was a false flag executed by the the Jews. Ever notice that the only Jews that died during the holocaust were anti-zionist leaving none but the Pro-zionist factions alive to create the "state" of Israel? Doesn't that seem a little suspicious? It's pretty obvious that the Nazis were being controlled by the Jews with Hitler as their puppet.



lolno. It is true that the Nazis wanted to expel the Jews to Palestina but the Muslims living there didn't want that. So the Nazis came up with the "final solution" instead.



Doc Cassidy said:


> I do agree with a lot of the Nazi's views on race but I personally feel they cucked out way too much. They considered Arabs and Eastern Europeans to be white for example and they considered east Asians to be "Honorary Whites." That's ridiculous.





 

Also talking politics on a cow milking forum is really autistic.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 15, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> deep thoughts is that kid's deformed twin brother they keep chained in the attic


I like to think that Deep Thoughts didn't start out deformed but was abused and worn down by its brother.


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 15, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> They considered Arabs and Eastern Europeans to be white for example and they considered east Asians to be "Honorary Whites."



A whole lot of Poles, Serbs, Slavs, and other Eastern Europeans were slaughtered by the Nazis...


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 15, 2018)

Kf’s userbase definitely leans right wing, though I think you’ll find very few genuine nazis here (don’t believe every shitpost you read). At any rate, I don’t think it’s a problem. No cow has been shielded for being right wing, nobody is banned for  wrongthink, and people mock incels and NEETsocs just as much as they mock SJWs and troons. Still think we need a dedicated alt-right thread though.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 16, 2018)

I suspect most of it tends to be posted with tongue firmly planted in cheek.


----------



## This+ (Oct 16, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> Kf’s userbase definitely leans right wing, though I think you’ll find very few genuine nazis here (don’t believe every shitpost you read). At any rate, I don’t think it’s a problem. No cow has been shielded for being right wing, nobody is banned for  wrongthink, and people mock incels and NEETsocs just as much as they mock SJWs and troons. Still think we need a dedicated alt-right thread though.



Let's be real, it'll just get flooded with the usual "that's not true alt-right" line. Ironically they call out leftists/SJWs for the "that's not real communism/socialism" excuse all the fucking time.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 16, 2018)

This+ said:


> Let's be real, it'll just get flooded with the usual "that's not true alt-right" line. Ironically they call out leftists/SJWs for the "that's not real communism/socialism" excuse all the fucking time.



No shit, sherlock. The altright is basically a neverending ouroborous of calling other people cucks while watching tyrone fuck your wife, which is why it's been largely incapable of rational self-criticism. 

Still though, there's some pretty hilarious drama that goes on there (defcon 10 meltdowns literally every day). So if the faction of kiwis who just like to make fun of tards and the alt right ppl on here who don't take internet shit deadly serious can keep spergier elements at bay, a dedicated thread would be pretty lit.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 16, 2018)

I think it entirely depends on your definition of racist. Are many users card carrying klan members, lynching niggos on sunday? Not really. Would the "how can borders be real if our eyes aren't real" socjus types consider the sincere views of many / most KF posters "racist"? Yeah no shit, they consider _everything _racist.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 16, 2018)

The literal Nazis that come here come here for the sole purpose of making fun of other literal Nazis. Like they will necro a thread about some werido who killed someone to show they are a pedo.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 16, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> The literal Nazis that come here come here for the sole purpose of making fun of other literal Nazis.



That's a great thread.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 16, 2018)

Considering the wide range of cows featured on this site, it almost impossible for at least one person on this site to hold these views if not numerous people. I think the better question is: is that actually a problem?


No. The answer is no.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 16, 2018)

Does this site hold racist, anti semetic, and islamophobic views.

If by hold you mean contain, yeah.  All it takes is one person to post one thing onto the forum for the forum to hold it. So it holds all those nasty views, along with feminist, crazy person, SJW, otherkin, and every other view under the sun.

It seems some people here have viewpoints I'd consider pretty racist.  I have viewpoints some people here consider pretty stupid. 

I mean, I think weev is dumb and anything he's involved in is dumb and he posts here.  So this place is a little dumber for his efforts. But at least we all get to spread our own brand of stupidity all over the place here.


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 19, 2018)

"Race" doesn't exist. It's just a social construct.


----------



## Lez (Oct 20, 2018)

While I think a notable amount of people on this site exaggerate their views on certain things, they're not as tolerant as they actually consider themselves to be.

So basically


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 21, 2018)

Snuckening said:


> "Race" doesn't exist. It's just a social construct.


If Race doesn't exist then it's impossible to be a Racist.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm not racist, that's nigga's thing


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

Website's aren't hive minds like the borg we all have different political opinions, some of this site's users are, some aren't, this whole premise is frankly retarded.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 23, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Website's aren't hive minds lile the borg (although we are the Borg, join us) we all have different political opinions, some of this site's users are, some aren't, this whole premise is frankly exceptional


FTFY


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 24, 2018)

Most of the posters here are just being edgelords. I suspect some of us may be genuinly that stupid and not in on the joke.


----------



## 2_blank_spaces (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah most people meme about it and aren't serious.  But I've wanted to make a thread about this for a while now (glad I looked first).  But the whole unironic alt-right shit and neo-nazi shit is just nerve-wracking.  I'm sure there are more people coming in who are actually genuine, but I just can't joke about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd argue we hold genuine transphobic views (gee, I wonder why?) as our "party line" here.

Other than that, it's mostly banter. Speaking as somebody to the right of most people on here, I'm glad that's the case because if KF got partisan it'd turn into what shitredditsays/PVCC or the right-wing SASS spinoffs did: a shitty echo chamber where the cringiest shit is excusable if you follow groupthink, slowly turning into what it used to mock. IDK how you can look at the userbases of those sites and think we should be more like them.


----------



## chunkygoth (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't think KF is a political site. I think we're a warm and welcoming community of internet bullies that like to laugh (at other people) and have fun together (at other people's expense).


----------



## 2_blank_spaces (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah that's what it is for sure.  Just being worn a bit thin with the ironic alt-right shitposting.  

I just want to tell anyone who sounds like they're a-logging to tone it down a bit, but I'm not the thought-police.  The forum's cathartic when you want to laugh at people for sure, but damn.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 30, 2018)

2_blank_spaces said:


> Yeah that's what it is for sure.  Just being worn a bit thin with the ironic alt-right shitposting.
> 
> I just want to tell anyone who sounds like they're a-logging to tone it down a bit, but I'm not the thought-police.  The forum's cathartic when you want to laugh at people for sure, but damn.


It comes with the territory I think.  If you're gonna allow people to discuss their political views openly, you're gonna see some shit political views.  But you can tell them they're dumb and list the reasons why without getting in trouble yourself.

And to be honest, letting actual for real nazis and racists spell out their stupid reasoning just makes sane people reject those ideas more.  Ignorance dies in the light, or something like that.

I do want to point out I do genuinely believe only the worst things I say, especially the things which are contradictory.  Anything I say that makes me seem like a nice person is just me shitposting.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 30, 2018)

I personally just meme about it. I don’t actually hold those views.


----------

